# First southern Utah blue grouse



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

So I have been trying for 13 years (not very hard) to find some blue's in southern Ut. I finally found two this morning and was able to put one in the fridge for dinner tomorrow. These birds were much easier for me to find on the wasatch and cache growing up but I think I finally got a good area figured out on cedar mountain.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Congrats!

It took me a few years to get into them regularly enough to be excited. That said, I'm trying to find more spots so I can spread out pressure all season long. I have a late season spot now I'm trying to find a September one.

Was up there today myself. I know someone was within a mile or so of me from shots. Flushed one but never saw it or found it. Saw a ton of deer sign though.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Mmmm yummy


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice.
From the shooting on Monday the Cache was pretty good. Mostly Ruffs I would think.
It has been fun to see how many are around.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I never have plucked one and cooked it whole but that one looks good. 

The last one that I got aged for about a week in my cooler until I got home to cook him. Man he tasted good, nice and tender.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Those tasty birds are always on my radar during the ML hunt I carry a foldable wrist rocket in the pack with some iron ore pellets. Sure have missed a lot but when I connect, Mmmm it's dinner time.:grin:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> Those tasty birds are always on my radar during the ML hunt I carry a foldable wrist rocket in the pack with some iron ore pellets. Sure have missed a lot but when I connect, Mmmm it's dinner time.:grin:


That's awesome. My dad used to do the same thing when we were kids. I remember him busting out his folding wrist rocket on a grouse a few times during the deer hunt. I can't recall him connecting much, maybe once or twice.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> Those tasty birds are always on my radar during the ML hunt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a heads up, that's not a legal method of harvest according to state regulations. I sure hope a CO wouldn't cite a hunter for that but they are explicit about weapons that are legal for protected upland game.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

backcountry said:


> Just a heads up, that's not a legal method of harvest according to state regulations. I sure hope a CO wouldn't cite a hunter for that but they are explicit about weapons that are legal for protected upland game.


Yep, you need to pay attention to what you can take them with. I know that I would never pop their heads off with a elk or deer rifle.O-|-O

Perhaps a few of you residents can bring this up at a RAC meeting, allowing the use of a sling shot, rocks, sticks, or whatever else.

Here in Colorado it is pretty much whatever you have in your hands at the time as far as forest grouse.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Critter said:


> backcountry said:
> 
> 
> > Just a heads up, that's not a legal method of harvest according to state regulations. I sure hope a CO wouldn't cite a hunter for that but they are explicit about weapons that are legal for protected upland game.
> ...


I would love to see them open up non-migratory upland game to other means of harvest. Seems overly limited at the moment given regulations in other states.

For instance, I bought a .177 pellet gun for home pests and squirrel. I would love to use it on grouse if I had it on hand. I would even think my 22lr would be fine. I corrected my earlier statement; I know some states allow rifles but I totally understand why a high powered center fire is risky.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

A Wrist rocket isn't a "weapon". (at least IMO) Hell, a 8 year old kid can get one at the local hardware store. 


I'd like to see a Co site an individual for using one to take a grouse, and then see the Judge/Jury laugh him out of the court room.


I don't think you get "ammo" for it at Wal-Mart though.:mrgreen:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

backcountry said:


> I would love to see them open up non-migratory upland game to other means of harvest. Seems overly limited at the moment given regulations in other states.
> 
> For instance, I bought a .177 pellet gun for home pests and squirrel. I would love to use it on grouse if I had it on hand. I would even think my 22lr would be fine. I corrected my earlier statement; I know some states allow rifles but I totally understand why a high powered center fire is risky.


Fall Turkey hunters can use a .22LR to take a Turkey.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> A Wrist rocket isn't a "weapon". (at least IMO) Hell, a 8 year old kid can get one at the local hardware store.
> 
> I'd like to see a Co site an individual for using one to take a grouse, and then see the Judge/Jury laugh him out of the court room.
> 
> I don't think you get "ammo" for it at Wal-Mart though.:mrgreen:


I don't see "wrist rocket" listed in how you can hunt and harvest upland game:

Upland game
You may hunt and harvest upland game
with any of the following:
• Archery equipment, including a draw
lock
• A crossbow
• A shotgun no larger than 10 gauge
• A handgun

And the handgun needs to be shooting a shot charge from what I read.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

taxidermist said:


> A Wrist rocket isn't a "weapon". (at least IMO) Hell, a 8 year old kid can get one at the local hardware store.
> 
> I'd like to see a Co site an individual for using one to take a grouse, and then see the Judge/Jury laugh him out of the court room.
> 
> I don't think you get "ammo" for it at Wal-Mart though.





Critter said:


> taxidermist said:
> 
> 
> > A Wrist rocket isn't a "weapon". (at least IMO) Hell, a 8 year old kid can get one at the local hardware store.
> ...


^ This

It's pretty clear in the guidebook and codes. I think it's overly restrictive but probably well-intentioned. I think we could lobby the wildlife board to ammend regulations but currently taking grouse outside the listed methods is illegal no matter if the means don't seem like a "weapon".


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> Fall Turkey hunters can use a .22LR to take a Turkey.


Where in the proclamation did you read this? I just read the whole thing a few days ago and didn't catch this part.

Edit: I found the proclamation still in my truck and sure enough it says you can use any rim fire cartridge for Turkey during the fall hunt..... now I just need to get some permission to hunt some of the property in the southern unit boundaries.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My guess is there are many that have met their demise with less than legal means.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

It really would be great to be able to shoot grouse on the ground with a .22 rifle. I can't shoot them with a .22 but I can with .45 handgun? Seems silly.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You need to read the regs as far as a handgun.

Upland game
You may hunt and harvest upland game
with any of the following:
• Archery equipment, including a draw
lock
• A crossbow
• A shotgun no larger than 10 gauge
• A handgun
Ammunition for shotguns and handguns
must be one-half ounce or more of shot that
ranges in size from no. 2 through no. 8.

It can not be a slug but needs to be 1/2 oz or more of shot


----------

